# WWII In Color Web Site!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

http://www.ww2incolor.com/

Lots of stuff. Great!

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice!

May I add, my dad getting in some flying time in a borrowed P-47N over Ie Shima in 1946:


----------



## ArizonaBB39 (Dec 4, 2004)

Thats cool John, he must not be flying too high though, seeing the cockpit is partially open.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Probably below 10,000. 
It got hot under that bubble, ya know. A closed cockpit in bright sun got to around 120 degrees. Ya better hope the ram-air vent works


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Kinda like a 1971 Javilin with a black interior with NO AC!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ezzakly! :lol:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the link, James! Except for the Wehrmacht soldaten missing an arm, this is an excellent site for diorama builders, reenactors & WWII buffs in general!
I have both "World War II in ColoUr" videos as well, but was unaware of this website. Thanks again!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

fluke said:


> Kinda like a 1971 Javilin with a black interior with NO AC!


Ouch! 

Or a 70 Ragtop Roadrunner with black interior and the top is down on a beautiful sunny summer day. Sizzle....................... rr


----------

